# Powerwall Phantom Power Drain in Standby



## Catskill50 (Jan 7, 2020)

I just had my solar system installed 10 days ago. The system has 24 solar panels and 2 Powerwalls. The system is in standby waiting for the electric company to approve the system for turn on. I am seeing roughly 1 % decrease in my Powerwall capacity. I contacted powerwall support and the technician told me to leave the powerwalls on and the grid will trickle charge the batteries.
Last night while watching the app, there was only 4% capacity. I noticed infrequent seconds of grid flow going to the powerwalls. I presumed the system had reached the minimum and the batteries would stay at standby 4%. This evening I looked at the app and the powerwalls are reported 3% power. Has anyone experienced this in standby mode waiting for approval to turn on?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I haven’t had your exact situation, but I do know that the powerwalls lose charge as they just sit. During the winter we mostly keep the powerwalls in backup mode. They will reduce by 2-3% over several days before solar will recharge them.

I did not think that a typical setup allows the powerwalls to ever be charged by the grid. To count as part of the solar system for the federal tax credit, they must only be powered from the panels.


----------

